# Bravingtons watches



## Diveaddiction (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm just about to dip my toe into the minefield that is vintage watches... After scouring Ebay for something in 9ct Gold I've come across a rather smart looking Bravingtons watch from the long gone jeweller. The watch looks fab and has a nice small seconds feature, Swiss made, 12,3,9 on the dial and is supposedly freshly serviced.

Probably a rather vague description but what would someone say a fair bid would be for one of these?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Bravingtons are nice enough watches, but don't pay a premium for the name. Jewellers like Garrard, Mappin & Webb and of course Aspery or Tiffany command premiums , but Bravingtons is a bit too niche.


----------



## Diveaddiction (Feb 12, 2019)

Thanks for the reply Scott, it's more the style of watch that caught my eye over the name...

When you say premium what's a ball park fair price?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

if it is the one I have seen on eBay (very clean dial, 32.5mm, FHF movement) then it is priced pretty fairly. The way I would judge that assessment is it is more than I would pay, but less than I would charge (three hungry mouths to feed, plus another 650 lazy loudmouths to feed in Parliament etc)

I have no connection to the seller, and he mentions it has been serviced - ask him for a receipt before handing over your hard earned paypal. Many eBay 'serviced' watches are nothing of the sort, but some are. He also sold this watch recently, received good feedback, but has it for sale again now. I'd like an explanation of that.


----------



## Diveaddiction (Feb 12, 2019)

Sounds like the one, Sounds like good advice too!

Great investigative skills :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

I've had a Bravingtons 'Wetrista' for many years, I'd forgotten about it until I saw the title of this thread!!, Dug it out half an hour ago, Wound it up and away it went!! :thumbsup:










It needs a new crystal and the crown is worn smooth so is quite difficult to wind!!

John


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

The available history of Bravingtons is patchy, in stark contrast to that of the similar J. W. Benson concern which, for some time at least, was directly opposite in Ludgate Hill. I think that Bravingtons represents an interesting line of enquiry in terms of watch collecting, and the best summary account for the long history of the firm can be found by entering a somewhat strange but fascinating website merely entitled, "ludgatecircus.com."


----------

